# bike fell off Thule



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

So about 2 months ago I was going up the highway at about 70 mph when my a strap brakes and my friends bike goes flying off the rack. Long story short, the bike only needs $90 worth of repairs and everyone is safe. Now I'm wondering if Thule is responsible in any way. It feels like I secured things properly. The strap simply broke


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Call Thule cs?


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

What leads you to believe that THULE would be responsible/liable for this incident???


----------



## wmodavis (Jun 21, 2007)

ehigh said:


> Now I'm wondering if Thule is responsible in any way.


Sure!
Find someone else to blame and sue them!
Then your future products from them will be more expensive. 
Great solution!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I would call Thule and see if there is a solution , I mean it is their product that failed but then again , as an owner it's your job to make sure the straps are not fatigued/stressed or over worn out . This could go both ways , but just to keep the topic normal and no bickering call them and see what's up .. I alwys get nervous when I mount 2 bikes on my trunk rack too lol .


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

Get a roof rack, I've had downtube-mounted bikes up on Thule racks up to 125 mph and nothing fell off. Off course I was young and stupid at the time. 

I've also had bikes nearly fall off from trunk-mounted bikes but that was operator idiocy.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

It was $90...

Their letter back to you will likely contain the following:

Please describe and document your periodic inspection of the rack and it's components including straps...

Be thankful it wasn't worse and check your straps..


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

wmodavis said:


> Sure!
> Find someone else to blame and sue them!
> Then your future products from them will be more expensive.
> Great solution!


I'm not trying to sue anyone. It isn't about the $90. It's about the fact that the rack wasn't cheap and the rubber straps are. It seems that they should provide stronger alternatives, maybe some sort of strap that can be clinched down. I'll call them in the morning.


----------



## Dirtscience (Sep 23, 2006)

I also am not exactly thrilled with the straps on my Thule, but I choose to vote with my dollars and sell my Thule (fully disclosed of corse) and buy something else. Just not sure what to get yet.


----------



## dsolomonxr50 (May 23, 2005)

For extra measures i double up with velcro straps on my thule 2. Since i tend to leave my hitchrack outdoors with my car. The elements of being outdoors do numbers on the straps. Not that i am saying the straps are weak in anyway, had my thule for almost 2 years without any hicup's, but wear and tear is going to happend.


----------

